# Eco Construction and maintenance anyone ever hear of them?????



## jdubz456 (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys:

I recently fired a vendor management company called ECO Construction and Maintenance, they wanted champagne service on a pub budget. they were consistantly yelling at me, making my guys go back out for nothing, and the funniest they thought they could get snow removal for 300.00- 500.00 dollars..hahaha...

but has anyone every heard of these guys? My checks are coming 45-60 days late and after firing them today i fear they wont pay me my remaining 4k. Did anyone have this problem???

I would love some advise.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

We have worked for ECO doing TD banks for 2 years now the pay isnt great but its not a low as you have stated plus the places we do really are not that big we have one big one but after the first few months they realised it would cost more and upped the price 
all in all they are better than some of the natinol service providers but certainly not the best 
you are right about the payments being late but so are most of the NSP


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Keep your ducks in a row, you might have to take them to court.... 

Hopefully things work out for you!Thumbs Up


----------



## Buzzard325 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was recently approached by ECO to do TD Banks in NJ. They were attempting to tell me that a flat rate of $5,000 per bank per season was the going rate. After measuring out a few prior to meeting with them I alerted them to the fact that some banks were 9,000 sq feet and others were 40,000 sq feet, and maybe they should get their heads out of their asses and send someone to measure them, so we can all agree on a proper price.


----------



## Landrover2912 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've worked for Eco construction & Maintenance for 2 years doing snow plowing and landscaping. While, yes payment is not immediate, they do pay. And while the initial maintenance contract does not look that profitable at first glance, there is a lot of extra work to be had, and I've made a lot of money doing work for this company. The way I figure it, is these banks dont want to spend time working with individual plowers, so I never got a chance in hell in working with them otherwise. If I did, I'd be waiting just as long if not longer to be paid anyway. There going to pay a larger company faster that there going to pay Joe Smo from MA. Have you ever worked for Wal-Mart? It took me 95 days to see a dime! Eco has also hooked me up with some handyman and pressure washing work. I've had no serious issues with them. The've actually helped me out on mulch costs up front. You're loss.


----------

